# Beginner Questions



## Aurora (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello,

I am new here and I was looking for some answers about my little 25 gallon tall fish tank. I figured, who better to ask then the people of fishforums.com!

I currently have 5 goldfish (3 fancy goldfish and 2 commit fish) and I am tired of cloudy water. I have checked and I now know that they are very... very dirty fish. I am using a penguin bio-wheel filter and just got 1 live plant for the tank. I have no idea what kind it is and I am looking to get more live plants. I am looking at getting one more of the type that I currently have and then moss rocks.

My first question (of many more to come) is how are moss rocks? Are they good at cleaning the nitrates out of the water? Are they any better then other potted plants?

I am planning on making this tank into a tropical tank. I don’t know if this helps you or not.

If at least... please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well that sums it up. Nice post Becki.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, thanks so far for helping me out. I will continue looking for information about moss rocks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "moss rock". You have a couple of options to make one though.........

Any aquarium safe rock can be used to make one. Just acquire some java moss (or x-mas moss or any other aquatic moss commonly sold) and tie it to the rock with string.

Moss balls (cladophora) are commonly kept also. The problem I have with this method is its actually a nuisance algae that can get out of control and cover your other plants.

But most mosses can be attached to anything that is porous. Adding some to some branching driftwood is very appealing.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforums!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to Fishforums!

I agree with Beki on the number of Goldfish for your tank. You should consider upgrading in the future, as they are very messy (you said so yourself) and will outgrow the tank. 

Now, onto the plants.....

Damon was dead on about the moss rocks. I'm not sure how good moss is at taking in nitrates.....it can grow pretty fast in good light (especially Java moss) so probably takes in a good bit of nitrates.

As for other plant choices.....those are limited in Goldfish tanks. Goldies will eat alot of plants, so choices are narrow. With the few plant choices that are left, it really can depend on your lighting level (amount of watts) you have over the tank.

Here is an article about plants that are good for Goldfish tanks:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/ponds/Greene_Plants%20in%20the%20Goldfish%20Tank.html. Hornwort in particular is a fast growing plant that is good at taking in nitrates.

Nothing will decrease nitrates like water changes though. The plants will definitely help, but I'd do atleast a 50% water change a week....maybe even split that into 2 25% changes a week.

Having a bigger tank and larger water volume with more than adequate filtration will help as well.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 2, 2007)

If I was to get a larger tank.. I have no where to put the current one. The fish store that I am going to have rocks that have moss on it, thus moss rocks?? I am looking at a 30+ corner like tank. I want to go tropical but can't until I get either another tank for the goldfish or get another tank.

I go to a fish store that is in the Plymouth meeting, Norristown area in PA. Its called Al's fish barn of something like that. They have really competitive prices and specialize in fish.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

agreed! you have much more fun options with tropicals and for 5 goldies you will need like a 60 gallon tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will need a much larger tank for 5 goldies than a 60 gallon tank. But they are right. Unless you are dead set on keeping goldies, you will have much more variety with tropicals.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

why couldnt you have 5 fancy goldfish in a 60? 20 for the first 10 more for each additional


----------

